# reset ecu



## b12boi (Dec 21, 2003)

i have a nissan N16 QG16de and i want to reset my ecu . does anyone know how ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

same way for any other car. unplug the battery for 10-20 minutes.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

chimmike said:


> same way for any other car. unplug the battery for 10-20 minutes.


I doubt that works. But will try it. Im looking for the thread on which way to turn the screw on the ecu and how manytimes of what.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't doubt it. it works. 

i wouldn't tell him something I don't do myself.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> don't doubt it. it works.
> 
> i wouldn't tell him something I don't do myself.


I hope it works, because I've seen where the newer ecu's don't reset that easily. The dealer had to actually reset it for a friend of mine. He even tried leaving the battery plugged out over night. The dealer told us that the ECU on his N16 doesn't reset like that. Needless to say it was upsetting to hear because that means no self learning after any new mods.

But this might not apply to your ECU, as his car was a special edition.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

One good way to make absolutely sure the ECU is dead is to step on the brake pedal after the battery cable is disconnected.


----------

